# newbee in N.W.Mo.



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello I,m just starting out this year and hope to learn all I can before the season starts.I live in worth county Mo. and have a small farm with a few thousand Black chockberry bushes that will start to produce crop in two years and i think the bees would be a great addition to the farmsteading life. I am a selfemployed carpenter, home and farm restorer and tree trimer.(up hear you do a little of everything. looks like a great place to network 
Thanks John.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Hey John,
This is a great place to get lots of bee help and suggestions. I hope all works out well for you and your bees. Welcome!


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

*welcome mat*

thanks Fred bee 
It does look like a great place to bee and I'm sure shortly to have alll the usual questions. Thanks for the welcome.
John on a rainy sunday.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome John!! This site is tops for a large community
of knowledge. Centuries of combined experience at your
finger tips.

Do you have Black Knot disease in your area?? We have
it here and chokes just get hammered with it. It's a pain
to control. And can spread to plums as well.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*bees*

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Welcome*

John, it looks like you got onto the site? good. Hope you like this site as much as I do. We got some hail last night a cracked a skylight:doh: hope you made it through that storm ok?

Sundance- does the BT help w/ the black knot?

Welcome to the site John


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome John, being a tree trimer you come face to face with the girls sometimes. I have several tree trimers call me to get the bees so they can finish their work. Hmmmm some people will do anything for free bees. Just kidding,good luck and welcome. Jack


----------

